# FIRST HUNTING DOG PLEASE HELP!!



## Evan1031 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi my name is Evan, im getting a hunting dog for the upcoming season. I really want a GSP but they seem to crazy for my house...im not sure on this though.I am also looking at GSP Lab mix... are they a little more calm? Thanks, Evan


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Evan, welcome to the forum. These are just some thoughts. First dog for you?

Make sure you are ready for this commitment because it is 10 to 15 years long. The dog wants to bond to you; can you commit to that time line? They need daily exercise and attention. Lots of it. You are looking at hours every day of the year for 10 to 15 years. Whatever you pay for a dog is not the expense you are going to encounter. The vet bills, food, training gear, etc. are going to pile up. It is easily necessary to spend thousands of $$ on a hunting dog for maintenance that you have to have. Illness, accidents, vaccinations, etc. Trust me on this. If you can't guarantee this ahead of time, please wait until you can.

Everybody in your household has to be in agreement on this new dog or things can go to hell in a hurry. Puppies are cute but it wears off fast.

The bloodlines in individual breeds will determine to some extent, their calmness. It is also a function of exercise and time spent bonding with the dog. You can get a back yard private bred dog cheap that will be extremely expensive in the long run. Then you are stuck with a heart ache if you love the dog. With tears in my eyes, I can tell you it is a big responsibility.

So a reputable breeder is the best option, as he will screen for temperament, health, ability, etc.


----------



## Evan1031 (Apr 25, 2013)

alright thanks a lot.


----------

